# American Line



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

I saw some HO bodies listed as American Line on the web. Does anyone know anything about this company? Where they are from? quality? Are they t-jet size cars?

Thanks


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yes they fit Tjet chassis. The bods kind of looked like some of Aurora's on steroids, especially the convertible TBird.  rr


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

They made a Harvey and Willard, which are Indy type cars, along with a Rolls Royce, "56 TBird and '63 Vette, which are copies of Marx HO cars, were all distributed by REH along with NOS Tjet chassis to help get rid of the truckloads they had and thought they would never get rid of.
hojoe


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I love the Rolls for racing. Hog out the front a bit to stop the pu shoes from hangin up


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I did their Corvette up as a Fray-type racer (VHORS rules, to be exact. i really like the way it lowered down over the chassis. it handles great.




























--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice Vette Rick!! :thumbsup:

Anything not to show the sides of the chassis.


----------



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

That is a nice vette.

The add says they fit SG+, turbo, afx, etc. Anyone see some of these for the 1/64 size?


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Small suggestion...*



ParkRNDL said:


> I did their Corvette up as a Fray-type racer (VHORS rules, to be exact. i really like the way it lowered down over the chassis. it handles great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your front screw might touch the surface of the track(?). These days I'm so "low" that the front screw has to be almost flush with the surface of the guide pin....wooff


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

northwest slot said:


> That is a nice vette.
> 
> The add says they fit SG+, turbo, afx, etc. Anyone see some of these for the 1/64 size?


Hey, if that's the case, they'll fit narrow chassis Tycos. :thumbsup:


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Around maybe 1990 the first American Line bodies were made from the old Marx slot car molds as stated by others and were sold as "T-jet Kits" with a New Old Stock Thunderjet chassis included with a newly molded body. At first I think they did the 1963 T-bird, 1963 Corvette and Rolls Royce in either red, yellow or green. Pretty cheap to make as all those bodies were one piece except for the glass. I think the glass never came with the Rolls Royce.

The Marx HO chassis used the same mounting posts and wheelbase as the original Aurora T-jet chassis but had the front pick-up shoes set back thus the need to remove some area on the front inside of the Rolls Royce and adjust them for the Corvette for use with a T-jet chassis. The Marx chassis used a can motor and that kept the glass in place. Later they did the Harvey and Willard Indy cars plus molded them in other colors such as blue and black.

Now under REH/American Line, there possibly could be extra or limited edtion JL/AW AFX style bodies, etc. as they are known to have or get in extra stock.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

AML also did some AFX bodies. All they did was repackage them under their own name.
Marty


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good fodder for Customs...*

*The Thundero.*


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, Dave, the Thundero is way sweet! You managed to pull off the fabled silk purse from a sow's ear feat! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> *The Thundero.*


Now THAT is FREAKIN" KOOL!!

Marty


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like it!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cowabunga!*

One of Nuther's earlier signature pieces that nudged the bar up a few notches. A HT classic.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:THe thundero is an interesting concept ! I guess we could also call it the CabelaroBird too :tongue:
One thing about AML/Marx repops is the fact that the plastic is relatively brittle & has no real "Give" like T-Jet & others.To do the post without cracking them you have to drill out the smaller hole & CAREFULLY cut the threads with the 3R tool / screw.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

How about El CaminoBird ? :dude:Neal


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*My resicast LWB AML Rolls*

"The Marx HO chassis used the same mounting posts and wheelbase as the original Aurora T-jet chassis but had the front pick-up shoes set back thus the need to remove some area on the front inside of the Rolls Royce and adjust them for the Corvette for use with a T-jet chassis "

Thats why I Built my own extended wheelbase AML Rolls in resincast to eliminate the problem.THe AML/Marx Rolls body never really worked on the SWB chassis without a lot if trimming.
It runs on the LWB T-jet type chassis's.I biult 10+ of them & I still have 5 of my own.


Neal:dude:


----------

